# Battlefield 2



## kreature (Jun 28, 2005)

Bought this game yesterday, and all the new features are great! It just adds to the original Battlefield experience.

However, it's painful trying to work out squads on a public server. Tactical play is held to a minimum, but hey - I really didn't expect much more. Guess I'll have to team up with some friends to get some real teamplay, although there was once it actually worked out.

So - anyone here playing BF2? Any comments on the feature or other aspects of the game?


----------



## Tyranus (Jun 29, 2005)

I played this the other day, I got killed alot. I got hit by my own team's jeeps 5 times. I got killed by a medic with shock paddles!!!


----------



## Hypes (Jun 30, 2005)

I've been playing this game far too much over the last two weeks, actually. Unlike BF:V it actually feels like Battlefield (and even a bit more solid than the DC conversion, which says a lot). Great game, and good times.


----------

